# All-in-one Medion P9614 mit TV verbinden hdmi-hdmi



## togo71 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern meinen PC(Medion Akoya p9614 all-in-one) mit meinem TV(Philips LCD 7603 32" hd) verbinden, über ein HDMI kabel,mein Problem ist nur, was muss ich einstellen damit ich auch auf dem TV das PCBild sehe? bei mir steht, wenn ich es einfach so anschliesse, kein signal... hab schon fast alles ausprobiert...entsprechende Auflösungen etc.


----------



## Traubibaer (4. Juni 2010)

Also *hier bei Phillips *findest Du alles zu Deinem TV. Auf Seite 44 der Bedienungsanleitung wird eigentlich alles gesagt, zum Anschließen eines PC an den TV. Vielleicht hilft Dir das. 

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------

